# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Në Itali, emigrantëve nuk u japin shtëpi me qera

## jonisni

Jam duke kerkuar nje shtepi ma te madhe me qera per mua motren dhe prinderit, deri tani kam folur per 3 shtepia dhe igjononi!! sa i them qe jam shqiptar me pergjigjen "nuk ja leshojm te huajve, veç italianve".
Dhe ne jemi familje e rregullt gjith punojm, motra shkon shkoll, gjithmone e kena lan mire marrdhanjen me pronart e shtepia ku kemi jetuar dhe gjithmone kemi paguar qerane pa vonesa (dhe flitet per 900 te muaj!).
Italjant jan nje popull racist qe nuk qyr si esht njeri po veç se prej ku vjen.
Jam krejtsisht i demoralizuar ne Itali, dhe shpresoj te iku se shpejti o ne USA o ne Londer.

----------


## xhori

po ti me 900 euro ne  muaj me kete kriz qe eshte tani  ta  japin  edhe vile ,  me mire bleje me kete  cmim qe do paguash
qeran te leverdis

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> po ti me 900 euro ne  muaj me kete kriz qe eshte tani  ta  japin  edhe vile ,  me mire bleje me kete  cmim qe do paguash
> qeran te leverdis


xhori, cili eshte çmimi i Viles ne itali ?

----------


## JacobGold

Shume bukur, bravo Italianeve!

----------


## alnosa

> Jam krejtsisht i demoralizuar ne Itali, dhe shpresoj te iku se shpejti o ne USA o ne Londer.


Dhe ne usa po nuk pate dekumenta nuk te jep njeri shtepi me qera dhe jo me ta blesh ne emrin tend as qe behet fjale >>>>>

----------


## Ziti

> Dhe ne usa po nuk pate dekumenta nuk te jep njeri shtepi me qera dhe jo me ta blesh ne emrin tend as qe behet fjale >>>>>


pse ia fut kot.
ne amerike te duhet vetem 1 muaj garanci, askush nuk te pyet kush je ti. ketu jane 12 milione vete pa dokumenta dhe te gjithe thone na duhen.
evropianet jane njerez te semure.

----------


## JacobGold

> pse ia fut kot.
> ne amerike te duhet vetem 1 muaj garanci, *askush nuk te pyet kush je ti*. ketu jane 12 milione vete pa dokumenta dhe te gjithe thone na duhen.
> evropianet jane njerez te semure.



Kjo nuk eshte e vertete aspak! Nuk mund te blesh pa patur leje qenderese, ku i merrni keto infomata o njerez?

----------


## Ziti

> Kjo nuk eshte e vertete aspak! Nuk mund te blesh pa patur leje qenderese, ku i merrni keto infomata o njerez?


nuk behet fjale per te blere, behet fjale per te mare me qira. to rent.

----------


## loneeagle

> Jam duke kerkuar nje shtepi ma te madhe me qera per mua motren dhe prinderit, deri tani kam folur per 3 shtepia dhe igjononi!! sa i them qe jam shqiptar me pergjigjen "nuk ja leshojm te huajve, veç italianve".
> Dhe ne jemi familje e rregullt gjith punojm, motra shkon shkoll, gjithmone e kena lan mire marrdhanjen me pronart e shtepia ku kemi jetuar dhe gjithmone kemi paguar qerane pa vonesa (dhe flitet per 900 te muaj!).
> Italjant jan nje popull racist qe nuk qyr si esht njeri po veç se prej ku vjen.
> Jam krejtsisht i demoralizuar ne Itali, dhe shpresoj te iku se shpejti o ne USA o ne Londer.


hidhi ne gjyq. Te guxoj une ti refuzoj me hedhin ne gjyq. E vetmja e drejte qe kam ti refuzoj eshte te them qe skan te ardhura mjaftushem ose qe kane histori te keqe me borxhe qe nuk paguajne cdo koment tjeter me hedhin direkt ne gjyq.

----------


## JacobGold

> nuk behet fjale per te blere, behet fjale per te mare me qira. to rent.


You need Social Security Number to rent Ziti!

----------


## loneeagle

> pse ia fut kot.
> ne amerike te duhet vetem 1 muaj garanci, askush nuk te pyet kush je ti. ketu jane 12 milione vete pa dokumenta dhe te gjithe thone na duhen.
> evropianet jane njerez te semure.


Ne amerike duhet te jesh shtetas ose resident i perhershem te blesh prone ndryshe askush nuk te shet shtepi qofte me pagese cash ose me kredi. Sa per me qera po eshte me ligje te kontrollosh statusin edhe te kerkosh ID, por ketu nese ke pune me dokumenta te rregullt te japin edhe sikur statusi te jet emigrant ekonomik, politik etc. Per vizitoret nuk lejohet blerja e prones per me qera proceed at your own risk.

----------


## xhori

> xhori, cili eshte çmimi i Viles ne itali ?


nuk thashe qe te blesh vile  jo  por me qera, nje shpi me nje mutuo  900 euro  e ne muaj e blen  dhe  nje te mire fare  bile

----------


## jonisni

> Dhe ne usa po nuk pate dekumenta nuk te jep njeri shtepi me qera dhe jo me ta blesh ne emrin tend as qe behet fjale >>>>>


Une kam 12 vjet ne itali dhe kam leje qendrimi te perhershme (pa skadence) bile ne mars 2013 marr pashaporten italiane!

----------


## goldian

> Une kam 12 vjet ne itali dhe kam leje qendrimi te perhershme (pa skadence) bile ne mars 2013 marr pashaporten italiane!


dhe e paske kaq te veshtire te gjesh nje shtepi???????

----------


## jonisni

> nuk thashe qe te blesh vile  jo  por me qera, nje shpi me nje mutuo  900 euro  e ne muaj e blen  dhe  nje te mire fare  bile


Babi im esht 48 vjeç po te blej nje shtepi me bank i shkon me pagu kur t bahet 68 me marr nje shtepi shum te thjesht plus i bien te paguaj per 240.000 plot 90.000 euro interesa e dokumentacion!
Lere se me 240 .000 ne Firence merr nje shtepi me 3 dhoma dhe esht shume e veshtire qe banka te japin nje shifer te tille, lere po te jete ma shum...
kurse me 900 me qira marr nje shtepi private me 5 dhoma dhe 120m^
Mbi te gjitha babi dhe mami shpresojn qe ne moshen 68vjeçare te jene ne shtepin tone ne Shqiperi!

----------


## jonisni

> dhe e paske kaq te veshtire te gjesh nje shtepi???????


pse italiant jan racista dhe imigranteve ja japin shtepine veç ne fund te fundit kurr asnje europian nuk ja merr...
Kan pasur experienca te keqia me emingrant, kyt nuk e vej ne dyshim, se shum kan hyra ka 2 familje ne nje shtepi ose kan nej pa paguar qiran, po ne jemi familje krejt e rregullt dhe me nje gjende ekonomike jo te keqe!

----------


## jonisni

> hidhi ne gjyq. Te guxoj une ti refuzoj me hedhin ne gjyq. E vetmja e drejte qe kam ti refuzoj eshte te them qe skan te ardhura mjaftushem ose qe kane histori te keqe me borxhe qe nuk paguajne cdo koment tjeter me hedhin direkt ne gjyq.


Po ti hidha ne gjygj, ai mund te mbaroj mbas 5 ose 6 viteve dhe per te fituar ça? dhe nuk esht e sigurt qe mund te fitoj. Se nuk jam i pari qe gjendet ne kyt situat, sa imigranteve tjere u ka ndodhur...

----------


## drague

> Une kam 12 vjet ne itali dhe kam leje qendrimi te perhershme (pa skadence) bile ne mars 2013 marr pashaporten italiane!


kur te marresh pashaporten shko thuj padronit son italliano vero,

shqiptaret nuk flejn poshte ures. non ai trovato persona giusta

----------


## altint71

> Babi im esht 48 vjeç po te blej nje shtepi me bank i shkon me pagu kur t bahet 68 me marr nje shtepi shum te thjesht plus i bien te paguaj per 240.000€ plot 90.000€ euro interesa e dokumentacion!
> Lere se me 240 .000 ne Firence merr nje shtepi me 3 dhoma dhe esht shume e veshtire qe banka te japin nje shifer te tille, lere po te jete ma shum...
> kurse me 900€ me qira marr nje shtepi private me 5 dhoma dhe 120m^
> Mbi te gjitha babi dhe mami shpresojn qe ne moshen 68vjeçare te jene ne shtepin tone ne Shqiperi!


Kujdes ne vlersimin e shtepis me qera.Ato lek deri sa babai juaj te shkoj ne moshen e pensionit sic thua ti kalojne 20 vjet .
Me nje llogari te shpejte me qeran qe ju doni te pagoni ne fund te ature 20 vjetve do keni humbur 216mij euro.
Ksaj i thone me pasurur te tjeret ne vend te kishit shtepin tuaj.

----------


## mia@

Ka qiradhenes qe jane racista, nuk e leshojne shtepine me kedo. Ketu italianet ua leshojne me qera kryesisht  shqiptareve, sidomos kur i kane shtepi te mbajtura. Ti paske vajtur ne njerez te tille. Sic e tja dhe drague te gjithe kemi njerez ne Itali. Probleme te tilla s'kane patur as per qera e as per te blere shtepi. Kerko se do gjesh.

----------

